# Gotta git splittin



## aussiedog3 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been cutting and hauling rounds home the last couple of months.

Mostly Oak and Maple.  My son counted 100+ rings on one of the oak rounds and not even the largest one.

The pictures with the snow on the ground are trees that were cleared at a sand pit my boss operates.

The smaller rounds are craigslist scrounges.

I'm cutting rounds as long as I can 22"-24" to minimize cutting, splitting, stacking, handling and to maximize the size of my insert.

Most are too big for me to split by hand so I'll be renting a splitter.

I can rent an Iron and Oak splitter at the local rental shop for $50, picking up on Saturday afternoon returning Monday AM.

I'll post more pics of the pile and splitting when I get started.


----------



## North of 60 (Mar 30, 2010)

Gonna have a reason to get that Craftsman a larger helper. ;-P 
Awesome pile of wood.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Mar 30, 2010)

Cool Aussie

At least you do not have to strain your back lifting logs I thought I was doing good with tongs on my loader bucket.

Billy


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 30, 2010)

Some big a_ _ rounds, nice load of wood.

zap


----------



## basswidow (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks good.  That's a solid weekend of splitting.


----------



## raybonz (Mar 30, 2010)

That's some real nice looking wood! Gotta love the stuff that has no bark!

Ray


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Mar 30, 2010)

Kudo's for getting that done with your Craftsman....what do you use for a chain on yours?


----------



## billb3 (Mar 30, 2010)

The tracks on that cable shovel could shatter that pile of rounds up fairly well on hard enough ground.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Mar 31, 2010)

More pictures.  

I did not use the crane to load the rounds but did get a lesson on how to drive a loader and used the 6 cu yd wheel loader to load some of the rounds and stack some of the tree trunks to make them easier to cut up.

Only used the Craftsman with an Oregon chain cutting from both sides on some of the smaller rounds.

Actually borrowed an Echo CS-60S saw with a 20" bar from my brother in law and proceeded to  buy and install a 28" Oregon bar and Laser Chain.

What a difference between an older, heavy, lower rpm, bigger cc saw and a newer, much lighter, higher reving, smaller cc saw.

They both cut great with a good sharp chain, but are quite a bit different to handle.

I just started burning this past December and I am loving it.

I was not big on hobbies, but after this past weekend I told my wife that I think I found myself a hobby.


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 31, 2010)

*I was not big on hobbies, but after this past weekend I told my wife that I think I found myself a hobby.*

Nice pile of wood you have started...and if you can enjoy it too that's half the battle.


----------



## raybonz (Mar 31, 2010)

aussiedog3 said:
			
		

> More pictures.
> 
> I did not use the crane to load the rounds but did get a lesson on how to drive a loader and used the 6 cu yd wheel loader to load some of the rounds and stack some of the tree trunks to make them easier to cut up.
> 
> ...



My wife doesn't understand my wood burning obsession.. Doesn't want to talk about wood burning at all lol.. Starting to think we are a sick bunch here..

Ray


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 31, 2010)

raybonz said:
			
		

> aussiedog3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your wife is right . . . but don't worry . . . us sickos gotta stick together.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 31, 2010)

My wife doesn’t understand my wood burning obsession.. Doesn’t want to talk about wood burning at all lol.. Starting to think we are a sick bunch here..

Ray

Education is key. Teach the "lifestyle", it's not a disease or disorder.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Mar 31, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY NOT .....WE DO NOT HAVE A WOOD PROBLEM HERE.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought recognizing the fact that we have a sickness . . . a disease . . . a problem . . . is the first step to recovery.  

Hi. I'm Firefighterjake and I have a problem . . . I like firewood.


----------



## raybonz (Mar 31, 2010)

Sick and proud bunch we are too! Funny thing she will tend the stove but does it her way.. I usually start the fire with one match using the top down method and she takes several attempts.. Don't want to get critical or that fire will be out once I leave! I am fortunate she keeps it going when I leave so I try to say little lest I shoot myself in the foot  :zip: 

Ray


----------



## smokinj (Mar 31, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I thought recognizing the fact that we have a sickness . . . a disease . . . a problem . . . is the first step to recovery.
> 
> Hi. I'm Firefighterjake and I have a problem . . . I like firewood.



+1 after a couple 100 cords theres a problem but I still love it! Hi I am Jay and I have more wood than a wood burning furnace can burn in 4 years!


----------



## man of stihl (Mar 31, 2010)

If we have a problem/disease or whatever.....then how come it's not wrong for the oil people to store up their oil reserves or the electric companies to store up their power....Just a thought? 
I think man stored/burned wood way before the others came along...therefore....they are wrong and we are right....Let 'em put that in their pipe and smoke it! ;-)


----------

